# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الان معى عصام الدحيش على المكتب فى الكرسى الساخن

## محجوب الخير

*الان وبجوارى لاعب من الزمن الجميل ليت الناس تغتنم هذه السانحه وتحاول ان تسأل كابتن عصام الدحيش 
اهلا بك عصام الدحيش فى منبر مريخاب اون لان 

 عصام برد 
اهلا بيكم وانا فى شوق لمعاودة زكريات الزمن الجميل
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين

*بعد السلام والتقدير للكبير الدحيش  .. سؤال أول / من وين جات تسمية الدحيش؟؟
*

----------


## صخر

*احري التحايا للكابتن عصام الدحيش
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا للمبادرة الجميلة اخونا محجوب 

كابتن الدحيش : 

مريخ 2011 كان الجميع يبني عليه كثير من التطلعات فما الذي حدث ؟

مريخ 2012 هل يحقق احلام الصفوة ؟

الحضري لاعب محترف مثير للمشاكل فما هو الحل برايك ؟ 

ولنا عودة 
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*سلامات يامحجوب وتحياتي للكابتن المحترم الانسان المهذب عصام الدحيش.
سؤالي للكابتن هو : ماهي النصيحه التي تقدمها لمجلس المريخ للتعامل مع أزمة الحضري الحاليه , مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الظرف الحرج الذي يمر به المريخ هذه الايام بعد اصابة محمد كمال والاعتماد علي الحارس الاحتياطي الثالث يس ؟ واصابة يس نفسه غير مستبعده في بقية مباريات الدوري الحاسمه؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اولا اهلا بيك الرائع محجوب الخير وعودة موفقة يارائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثانيا خالص التحايا للرائع والمبدع عصام الدحيش لاعب الزمن الجميل الذي ياما اسعدنا وابهجنا
سؤالي : في نظرك من هم اللاعبين الذين ترى بانهم سيفيدون المريخ اذا تم تسجيلهم في الانتقالات القادمة ؟؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم رحمة الله
أهلا وسهلا بك عصام الدحيش
انا م عندي سؤال 
عندي طلب أصعب من الاسئلة الحتجيك 
انا دايرك تسجل معانا عضوية وتعكس لينا خبرتك كلاعب في زمنك 
وخبرتك في المباريات بتاعت المريخ اول باول ان امكن .
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

احري التحايا للكابتن عصام الدحيش



على لاعب المريخ والهلال الدحيش الكبير
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

احري التحايا للكابتن عصام الدحيش



اهلى واحباب ولك التحيه اخى صخر
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*اها وباقي الاسئلة
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شكرا للمبادرة الجميلة اخونا محجوب 

كابتن الدحيش : 

مريخ 2011 كان الجميع يبني عليه كثير من التطلعات فما الذي حدث ؟

مريخ 2012 هل يحقق احلام الصفوة ؟

الحضري لاعب محترف مثير للمشاكل فما هو الحل برايك ؟ 

ولنا عودة 



اخى لك التحيه وسلام عليك سوالك جميل 
المريخ بخير وكم خاض تجارب ثره وعترك الميادين ووفق فى الكثير واخفق فى القليل وهذا ان دل انما يدل على سير البطولات وسير المريخ العظيم نحو البطولات 


وانشاء الله يحقق مريخ 2012الطموحات ونحن بالقرب منهم لا تخافوا على المريخ فى ظل التطور الكروى الذى يعم


الحل بسيط 

االجلوس معه وحل الامر يكل حنكه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودكمبال
					

سلامات يامحجوب وتحياتي للكابتن المحترم الانسان المهذب عصام الدحيش.
سؤالي للكابتن هو : ماهي النصيحه التي تقدمها لمجلس المريخ للتعامل مع أزمة الحضري الحاليه , مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الظرف الحرج الذي يمر به المريخ هذه الايام بعد اصابة محمد 

كمال والاعتماد علي الحارس الاحتياطي الثالث يس ؟ 

واصابة يس نفسه غير مستبعده في بقية مباريات الدوري 
الحاسمه؟



شكرا اخى المجلس قادر لحل كل المشاكل التى تواجهه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودكمبال
					

سلامات يامحجوب وتحياتي للكابتن المحترم الانسان المهذب عصام الدحيش.
سؤالي للكابتن هو : ماهي النصيحه التي تقدمها لمجلس المريخ للتعامل مع أزمة الحضري الحاليه , مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الظرف الحرج الذي يمر به المريخ هذه الايام بعد اصابة محمد كمال والاعتماد علي الحارس الاحتياطي الثالث يس ؟ واصابة يس نفسه غير مستبعده في بقية مباريات الدوري الحاسمه؟



شكرا اخى المجلس قادر لحل كل المشاكل التى تواجهه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اولا اهلا بيك الرائع محجوب الخير وعودة موفقة يارائع




شكرا اخى الحبيب وانت الرائع دوما كلما غبت لظروف اجد اننى لم اغيب عن المنبر لانكم بداخلى دوما شكرا اخى ولك كل التحايا والاشواق
                        	*

----------

